# The Modded Pentium 3 Clubhouse



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome​
The title is wrong this is the Celeron Modders Club (S370)

This is the Celeron modders Cub, open to anyone who has:

:An Intel Celeron 
:Who has modded their Celeron chip

Members

Captain: Fuse-Wire


screenshots of your everest and CPU-Z data would be nice but not needed, this club is not about how fast your CPU can be modded but about having fun and sharing information with others, so lets keep it that way!!


----------



## hat (Nov 10, 2007)

That's not even a socket 370 CPU, therefore it is not the Celeron equivilent of a P3. 
Unless that's somehow the mod.


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 10, 2007)

lol, oops, who got that drilled into my head!! awell hat what do you suppose i call this club then?? Pin Modded whatever my chip is


----------



## Fuse-Wire (Nov 10, 2007)

hat said:


> That's not even a socket 370 CPU, therefore it is not the Celeron equivilent of a P3.
> Unless that's somehow the mod.



plus it still runs faster than alot of P3's


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2007)

I doubt it runs faster... MHz isn't everything. The PIII arcitecture was great, the PIV sucked. The PIII has more cache too.


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 11, 2007)

fraud >=( 

Jokes. But Pentium III = Coppermine, Tutatin (whatever you call it), etcetra. Socket 370/Slot 1. Not Skt 478 Northwood Celeron


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 11, 2007)

C2Ds are actually based on the architecture of the P3. I always said intel gave up on the P3 FAR too early and easily. Glad someone had enough sence to look the P3 over again.


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2007)

I can't believe Intel really tested *Nut*burst, realized it was shit, and went along with it anyway.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2007)

i can it was cheap to produce


----------



## panchoman (Nov 11, 2007)

nutburst lmao. ..

anyway, that reminds me of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGLhuF3L48U


----------



## hat (Nov 11, 2007)

cdawall said:


> i can it was cheap to produce


AMD's arcitecture was probably cheaper, since thier processors were cheaper. And 5 billion times better.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 17, 2007)

Sig will be posted for the club in a few days. Waiting on respone from Fuse-Wire! 

Have fun modding guys!


----------

